# New Blue



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Well today I picked up a friend for my rat henry, who was recently taken from his pregnant partner. Here are some pics of Blue.








Henry is still dominating him (no real biting though)


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

awww so cute!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Awww! lol


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Cute! I really like that shade of blue.

What about quarantine?


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

2manyrats said:


> Cute! I really like that shade of blue.
> 
> What about quarantine?


No QT sadly, but my friend (vet) did come over and give me a free fecal on him, results were good so I just hope everything pans out. I worry because he doesnt have near the enregy that my other two do.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Any sneezing or funny breathing noises? Hopefully it will turn out okay. I learned the hard way about quarantine by having all of the adult rats (mine, my boyfriend's and my best friend's) get pneumonia and a strain of myco that's been hard to treat.


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

No sneezing, or breathing noises...but his lack of energy worried me, but I think he just needs time to build some strength and get used to everything.


----------

